#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Google is Shutting down Google Plus Because of the security bug

## Bhavya

After the security bug and reassessment of social networks performance, Google has decided to shut down Google+ in 2019. Google find out an issue with the Google+ People API that could give access to the third party developers to jam optional profile information made available to your friends like name, occupation, gender and email. Here you find more information about this security Bug.

Guys, Share your opinion about this decision made by Google!

----------

